# Is HeadAmp A reputable Company?



## ibis99

i get no reply from them over the past few days either by email or phone.


----------



## JaxM

It is a well respected company on this forum. When I ordered my pico amp/dac I had absolutely no problems. Try one more time, perhaps Justin is backlogged.


----------



## itsborken

Absolutely reputable. He's just not so good on emails etc. so it is best to give him a call if you are concerned your emails aren't noticed.


----------



## ibis99

I by no means want to imply that he/they are not reputable. im just a bit ticked that I have not heard from him.

 it was probably best not to post this here but being that I've been in sales for many years communication is key.


----------



## estreeter

OK, so you've been in sales for many years and you cant pick up a *phone* ? I agree that these guys should have someone answering their emails, but its often surprising to find out the extent to which they are a one-man band : that band cant be building amps when they are pounding a keyboard.


----------



## swmtnbiker

They're not building amps when they're answering phone calls either. It's a heck of a lot less disruptive to reply to a few emails at the end of the day than it is to pick up the phone and interrupt your workflow.

 OP, HeadAmp is well respected here but timely communication seems to be very hit and miss. I'd assume that Justin is simply doing the best that he can and will get back to you as he has the time.


----------



## estreeter

I've seen guys repairing computers while talking to a customer on a headset - admittedly, we arent talking soldering here, and I take your point, but some sort of email bounce with 'I'm snowed under and I'll get back to you when I can' would surely be better than leaving folk in limbo ?


----------



## ibis99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, so you've been in sales for many years and you cant pick up a *phone* ? I agree that these guys should have someone answering their emails, but its often surprising to find out the extent to which they are a one-man band : that band cant be building amps when they are pounding a keyboard._

 


 look im not going to turn this into a flame war, but get your facts straight. once a customer PAYS you for a SERVICE than the BEST thing YOU THE OWNER can do IS CONTACT that person after THEY HAVE TRIED SEVERAL TIMES TO CONTCT YOU VIA PHONE AND EMAIL OVER A THREE DAY PERIOD TO work out the shipping complications and whatnot.

 I appreciate Justin and his great products. I also believe deep down that he is a very reputable guy?company?artist if you will. But it is hard to beleive that he is not able to use a phone or email in 72hrs for a one minute correspondence to clarify some minor issues.

 Justin if you read this just know that this is not to accuse you of any wrongdoing on your part nor do I beleive that you are avoiding your responsibility. just know that I would appreciate a phone call.


----------



## nickyboyo

Try dealing with Xin and you will soon realise that Justin's communication, however slow, is A1.


----------



## ibis99

Moderator Please Remove This Thread.

 I do not wish to jeopardize anyones reputation.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've seen guys repairing computers while talking to a customer on a headset - admittedly, we arent talking soldering here, and I take your point, but some sort of email bounce with 'I'm snowed under and I'll get back to you when I can' would surely be better than leaving folk in limbo ?_

 

That's exactly what I was getting at. Email is a lot more doable than a phone conversation if you're swamped.


----------



## itsborken

Posting an update to a forum or updating a faq on a website is a lot easier than answering 50 emails all approximately the same. He does the former and it's probably a lot more efficient. For a lot of people that is all they need. For others looking for more the phone is the way to go because your email is buried in the 50 that get a quick look and ignored due to sheer volume. It is what it is.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Headamp has great products but from readiing responses and waiting times threads on this forums, they SUCK at customer service etc. Don't think that they are SP because they aren't but after a long wait [as communicated], you actually do get a working product etc.

 I find that most science brainy people have no sense of business.


----------



## itsborken

Probably because non-brainy people think that one can resume a train of thought immediately after answering an IM/email/phone call.  One can be interrupt-driven and not make progress or one filters the inputs to get things done.


----------



## omigawsh_lollercoaster

Long waits, slow emails, good products.*

 *By general reputation and personal experience.


----------



## MomijiTMO

EDIT: This doesn't actually apply to HeadAmp.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably because non-brainy people think that one can resume a train of thought immediately after answering an IM/email/phone call.  One can be interrupt-driven and not make progress or one filters the inputs to get things done._

 

Love the dig 

 There are 3 types of people who cannot answer emails in a reasonable time.
Complete retards
People not familar with emails and a telephone [see 1]
People who are so engrossed in whatever they are doing that they cannot reply to emails or return phone calls. Often these people are sciency people. I get sms replies like a week after I sent it when my friends finally decide to reply.
Sorry but to suggest that this type of business practice is good because things get done is hogwash. Taking 1 hour of your day to reply to emails and return phone calls would be better business practice.


 ~ non-brainy person.


----------



## justin w.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_look im not going to turn this into a flame war, but get your facts straight. once a customer PAYS you for a SERVICE than the BEST thing YOU THE OWNER can do IS CONTACT that person after THEY HAVE TRIED SEVERAL TIMES TO CONTCT YOU VIA PHONE AND EMAIL OVER A THREE DAY PERIOD TO work out the shipping complications and whatnot.

 I appreciate Justin and his great products. I also believe deep down that he is a very reputable guy?company?artist if you will. But it is hard to beleive that he is not able to use a phone or email in 72hrs for a one minute correspondence to clarify some minor issues.

 Justin if you read this just know that this is not to accuse you of any wrongdoing on your part nor do I beleive that you are avoiding your responsibility. just know that I would appreciate a phone call._

 

Sorry, I was traveling Friday through Monday, and today I was also traveling and at a machine shop. I just got in. But I can't be sure I will contact you because I can't match ibis99 with a name or phone #


----------



## Valens7

Folks, as many people (including myself) have pointed out before, there is no reason to panic if Justin doesn't get back to you right away. He hasn't taken your money and fled to Hong Kong; he's just very busy. On top of what is probably a fairly high volume of regular business, he also has to contend with the impending launch of the Pico Slim. While it's a shame that he doesn't get back to some people in a timely manner, the fact that he remains a rather active member of these forums (especially for a MOT) ought to give you some indication that he isn't going anywhere. I don't intend any disrespect to the OP, as I've been where he's been with quite a few companies in the past. Getting frustrated when a business doesn't get back to you is a very normal reaction. But I would encourage everyone _in general_ to take a few deep breaths before you take to the Head-Fi forums and start bellowing your outrage. And if you do want to get his attention via Head-Fi, what's the harm in doing it in a non-incendiary way?

 Anyhow, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yeah true, if there was a company I'd give my money to and forget about it and relax, it would be with HeadAmp.


----------



## ibis99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Valens7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Folks, as many people (including myself) have pointed out before, there is no reason to panic if Justin doesn't get back to you right away. He hasn't taken your money and fled to Hong Kong; he's just very busy. On top of what is probably a fairly high volume of regular business, he also has to contend with the impending launch of the Pico Slim. While it's a shame that he doesn't get back to some people in a timely manner, the fact that he remains a rather active member of these forums (especially for a MOT) ought to give you some indication that he isn't going anywhere. I don't intend any disrespect to the OP, as I've been where he's been with quite a few companies in the past. Getting frustrated when a business doesn't get back to you is a very normal reaction. But I would encourage everyone in general to take a few deep breaths before you take to the Head-Fi forums and start bellowing your outrage. And if you do want to get his attention via Head-Fi, what's the harm in doing it in a non-incendiary way?

 Anyhow, that's just my 2 cents._

 

I agree completely with your statement. But let me say this. I sell very expensive, complicated products and have a large customer base. I work out of an office. I work out of my house, I work out of an airplane, I work out of my bathroom, I work off the park bench and grocery line. The point is I contact my customer to confirm thier order. I then follow up 2 days after delivery to ensure there satisfaction. I then call the two months later and the every six months after that. 
 Now even I admit that that would be excessive in most cases in many cases including this one. But any form of response within 24-48 hours would be the right thing to do. 
 I'll say it again. Justin is probably a great guy and certainly has a stellar reputation on this forum which I'm sure he deserves. But me being a new customer who has never dealt with him, and being the anal sales pro I am I expect top notch customer service. 

 Once again I am sorry to have started this post, and no one should consider my experience as the norm considering HeadAmp. 
 So my appologies to Justin, but I would have prefer better communication from the beginning.


----------



## Bender Rodriguez

There's a huge difference between just selling a product and designing, manufacturing, marketing and selling a product. I'm sure if Justin was just a salesman he would have the time to be as "anal" as you are.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Basically Headamp needs 1 person to be the sales person so Justin can focus on other things.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Basically Headamp needs 1 person to be the sales person so Justin can focus on other things._

 

His prices would have to go up considerably...


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_His prices would have to go up considerably..._

 

It's never a win win situation.

 Seeing people are already whinning over the recent increases, I'm sure they would not want yet another increase. I'm not saying you employ someone full time to handle the sales front - the volume probably is too low.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Taking 1 hour of your day to reply to emails and return phone calls would be better business practice._

 

Yep, time management helps a lot.


----------



## shigzeo

As far as I can suss out, HeadAmp are all of the above, but build very good products and stand by their work. Justin is snowed under the delayed release of the Slim, but has continually made waves with his home and portable amps. Plus, smashing design.


----------



## estreeter

Isnt this where the husband/wife team normally comes to the fore ? It might be sexist, but I've often found that women handle the comms side better than their other half (the grumpy bugger who actually has to produce whatever it is they are selling), but I've seen this model in everything from car repairs to horticulture. Both people realise how important it is to look after customers, he gets to concentrate on what he does best. If HeadAmp doesnt bring in enough money to support something like this, they probably need to look at their business model. I dont want to pay more for amps either, but I'd also like to think that the guy who built my amp was able to dedicate his energies to that task.


----------



## ibis99

Well all is well as I've finally heard from Justin. He seems like a really nice guy and explained that he has been away for a few days. 
 On a similar note I just ordered a pair of SE530's from HeadRoom (dam this hobby is making me poor). I immediately received an auto generated email confirming my order and providing full details. Seems to me like a great idea. 
 I can totally understand if HeadAmp does not employ a CS Rep, but MS Outlook may be the way to go. 

 I'll say it for the upteenth time, I'm sorry I started this thread and hope that my poor judgement does not cause any problems for HeadAmp- not that I have that much power anyway.


----------



## scompton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: This doesn't actually apply to HeadAmp.

 Love the dig 

 There are 3 types of people who cannot answer emails in a reasonable time.
Complete retards
People not familar with emails and a telephone [see 1]
People who are so engrossed in whatever they are doing that they cannot reply to emails or return phone calls. Often these people are sciency people. I get sms replies like a week after I sent it when my friends finally decide to reply.
Sorry but to suggest that this type of business practice is good because things get done is hogwash. Taking 1 hour of your day to reply to emails and return phone calls would be better business practice.


 ~ non-brainy person._

 

Actually studies show that everyone takes 20 minutes to get back to the level of concentration they had before the interruption of a phone call, IM, email, etc. Basically he's a one man shop who took some time off and went to the Florida meet. His picture is in the tread is how I know this. So you're basically saying that someone who takes a couple of days off is a horrible businessman. That attitude can make people miserable in the long run.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Nah I didn't mean it like that. As per the top of my post, it doesn't refer/apply to HeadAmp or Justin. It was my reply to that guy's post.


----------



## jyle_t

I thought Justin has proved on and on that his products are worth the wait. Not that its thaaat long a wait (think Xin). I waited 3 months for the Pico DAC, but i'm sure glad i've ordered it.


----------



## rsbrsvp

I, like many others find that Justin more often than not does not return calls or respond to most e mails. When that happens, I feel I am being neglected even though I am a paying customer. I have often turned to Spritzer or Kevin Gilmore when I have had problems with by BHSE to answer questions that Justin has not responded to, seemingly because he is busy and has work to do. Nevertheless, I also reason that it may be impossible for Justin to spend the time necessary to respond to what is probobly an overwhelming amount of business. I understand that he does not have all day to shoot the breeze with everyone and he probobly has to prioritise who he responds to based on the severity of the issue. I do believe at the end of the day he DOES preform and do beautiful work. I certainly would request of him to be a bit more responsive to peoples calls and e mails if at all possible because customers want to feel that the seller is listening and cares. But again- Justin is a trustworthy decent person who does get the job done and done right. I have concluded after purchasing 2 amps from him and dealing with this reality that he does listen to his messages and reads his e mails and he does care and aims to satisfy- it is only a matter of his putting priority on getting the job done rather than spending his time responding. Because I believe this is what is happening when i don't get a response- I do not feel neglected any more. He is listening- he is just working on solving the problem.


----------



## forbigger

Justin need to get a grip on the customer service side. I have the same experience with the OP regarding the turnaround time for him to reply to queries. But on top of it all, he is trustworthy and reputable guy.

 Problem with him is that like what most people say in this forum is that he is a one man operation. Not like other company ie. Woo where Jack is the front runner for CS whilst his father and brother is in charge of production/technical. 

 Justin really need to have a person to run the CS side. He can employs part timer college or even high school person just to take care of the CS side. Doesn't need to be a full timer. Someone who comes in and spend 3-4 hours a day should suffice. And seriously, just by beefing up this part a bit, Headamp will easily become one of the leading brand in the business


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

If you havent noticed, like 200 pico slims have been preordered in like 2 days. He thought they were going to last a month. He is selling like crazy. My Pico DAC/Amp is #711, that is a lot of DAC/Amps. For a one man business, he is rolling. I am sure he isn't making a killing, given all his R&D and extra hours he works, but I don't think he is having too many financial problems, and I think HeadAmp is already one of the top headphone amp companies


----------



## rsbrsvp

I cringe when I hear rationalizations for a compay or an individual not preforming in one area being excused just because that company or individual preforms well in other areas.

 Justin produces beautiful products-meticulously manufactured by hand crafted work. He is a perfectionist in his production and manufacture of amplifiers. It is obvious that he is one of the best in the industry in terms of quality and attention to detail. he is to be commended for this.

 Justin has also proved he is a man of integrity and honesty. He does not lie or cheat anyone to the best of my knowledge. He is to be comended for this.

 In the area of responding to customers e mails and phone messages, in my experience and from what I have heard from many others in PM's- Justins preformance is poor. Communication issues are serious, but they are seperate from manufacturing issues.

 Proper preformance in one area does not justify poor preformance in another.
 I do not have any ideas as to how Justin can improve in the areas where he needs it as I do not know his business and I am sure he knows better than me what he can do to fix the problem in the weaker areas in order to bring them up to the level of the stronger areas.

 I really hope he succeeds because he is a great guy and we need him in the industry. I hope this forum will be an impetus for Justin to improve in the areas where he needs to rather than a "let him off the hook" forum because after all- he does make great quality products. Yes he does make great products, but there is no relationship between that reality and the reality that communications with customers must be improved.


----------



## RKlages

I just ordered a Pico amp/dac on 12/4 and visa card billed 12/7. Google also advised me that HeadAmp received my order. I too would like a confirmation of my order and an estimated delivery date from HeadAmp. All I have is a Google order number. I have left an Email and a phone message. Looking forward to receiving my Pico. It's only been a few days so I am not worried. 

 Rick


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

No, it is an excuse. It is your choice to purchase the product. Obviously if you purchase the product, you think that the quality product out weighs the sometimes shoddy CS. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## ibis99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it is an excuse. It is your choice to purchase the product. Obviously if you purchase the product, you think that the quality product out weighs the sometimes shoddy CS. If you don't like it, don't buy it._

 

Im trying to think of a way you could be more wrong, but for the life of me I can't find one. That's how wrong you are.


----------



## grawk

He's not wrong. You choose whether the combination of customer service and product quality make the given price worthwhile. Every transaction involves compromise. Justin makes products that are known to be very high quality, with great performance, build quality, and reliability. He's sometimes slow with his communication and with his production speed. His prices are well below industry standards in terms of parts cost to final product cost. But he definitely doesn't have a sales or support staff, so you have to deal with him on his timetable for any service or support or pre sales questions.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im trying to think of a way you could be more wrong, but for the life of me I can't find one. That's how wrong you are._

 

im with grawk on this one, scott you're not wrong. You're exactly right. You can either pay the low prices that justin affords us with, or you can go elsewhere and pay the same amount but get a inferior product. Would you rather pay 500 for your new slim, and get faster email responses? or pay the 350 and maybe wait a couple days? those are the options if he were to hire more people to cover the customer service. The time/money all has to come from somwhere.


----------



## grawk

Having been to Justin's apartment, I promise he's not living high on the hog. He works all the time, and charges a lot less for his labor than I would.


----------



## RKlages

NT


----------



## grawk

The key is to hold him to reasonable standards. He's not amazon, and it's reasonable for it to take a week to hear back. This isn't some widget made in a factory supported by thousands of low paid lackies.


----------



## estreeter

Personally, given the quality control issues around some other amps, I think its great that Justin takes the time to get it right. That said, given a choice between a product with a delivery time > 3 months and one which will be at my house within a fortnight, I will take the latter even if it means paying more. If that makes me a lesser being, so be it, but Headamp isnt the only show in town. From this thread and others, I believe Justin would be quote relieved to hear that I intend taking my business elsewhere !


----------



## ibis99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's not wrong. You choose whether the combination of customer service and product quality make the given price worthwhile. Every transaction involves compromise. Justin makes products that are known to be very high quality, with great performance, build quality, and reliability. He's sometimes slow with his communication and with his production speed. His prices are well below industry standards in terms of parts cost to final product cost. But he definitely doesn't have a sales or support staff, so you have to deal with him on his timetable for any service or support or pre sales questions._

 

So then maybe you can explain to me how I would know anything about his customer service BEFORE I make a purchase?

 Also, I do not think spending $375 for an smp is cheap. I had far better service from HeadRoom when I purchased my $99 Total AirHead. So you point is moot. 
 Price and customer service are completely seperate issues.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I also think people compare Chinese made amps to US made amps and eyeball the difference in price. Firstly there is the difference in cost of living, secondly you can't pay Justin $2 per hour for labour and finally, QC is much better when one bloke is doing all the work.


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So then maybe you can explain to me how I would know anything about his customer service BEFORE I make a purchase?

 Also, I do not think spending $375 for an smp is cheap. I had far better service from HeadRoom when I purchased my $99 Total AirHead. So you point is moot. 
 Price and customer service are completely seperate issues._

 

Headroom has seven employees, I believe. Most of them spend a large part of their day working on customer service, or there are at least a couple that are dedicated to CS. It is not in any way fair to compare Headroom (primarily an online retailer) to Headamp (an amp manufacturer and seller, one man operation).


----------



## grawk

Far better service for a far worse amp. Price and customer service are 100% related. It's all part of the price. The way you know is by reading this forum, by emailing him, or by paying attention. If at any point you don't feel satisfied, look elsewhere. No one will think less of you. Not everyone has to have the best amp, sometimes good enough fast enough is what you need.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I love how you are comparing a 99 dollar amp to a 500 dollar amp. Headroom's Microstack, 600 dollars, is roughly comparable to the Pico. The Pico wins hands down if you dont need other imputs besides optical. The Pico is also like a 10th of the size( ok maybe a little over exaggerating). So you are paying 100 dollars less, for an amp/dac that is very small. iBasso amps are good, but it took them a while to catch up to HeadAmp, and I still perfer the Pico's sound and form factor the the D10.


----------



## akwok

The long wait makes it sound even better when it finally arrives!

 After all these years, there's no other amp manufacturer I'd rather buy from. Justin's a no-BS kind of guy: he could just as easily skimp on parts, copy others' designs, or start selling cables, etc. and rake in much more money than he's currently making, but that's not the way he rolls. He's a perfectionist, and you can't rush perfection.

 Besides, it's not that bad. Getting no emails at all is better than being told lies over and over again (Singlepower).


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well all is well as I've finally heard from Justin. He seems like a really nice guy and explained that he has been away for a few days. 
 On a similar note I just ordered a pair of SE530's from HeadRoom (dam this hobby is making me poor). I immediately received an auto generated email confirming my order and providing full details. Seems to me like a great idea. 
 I can totally understand if HeadAmp does not employ a CS Rep, but MS Outlook may be the way to go. 

 I'll say it for the upteenth time, I'm sorry I started this thread and hope that my poor judgement does not cause any problems for HeadAmp- not that I have that much power anyway._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So then maybe you can explain to me how I would know anything about his customer service BEFORE I make a purchase?

 Also, I do not think spending $375 for an smp is cheap. I had far better service from HeadRoom when I purchased my $99 Total AirHead. So you point is moot. 
 Price and customer service are completely seperate issues._

 

So, which is it dude, are you sorry for ever starting this stupid thread or do you want to argue over and over again that Justin is a terrible businessman compared to you? I hope he cancels your order now that he knows who you are, but that's just me.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love how you are comparing a 99 dollar amp to a 500 dollar amp. Headroom's Microstack, 600 dollars, is roughly comparable to the Pico. The Pico wins hands down if you dont need other imputs besides optical. The Pico is also like a 10th of the size( ok maybe a little over exaggerating). So you are paying 100 dollars less, for an amp/dac that is very small. iBasso amps are good, but it took them a while to catch up to HeadAmp, and I still perfer the Pico's sound and form factor the the D10._

 

I just now connected my Pico amp from my D10's aux out after months of not listening to the Pico. The difference, at least to my ears through an ER4P, with the Pico, the stage is closer compared to the D10. The D10 is cleaner, less veiled, much more focused. The Pico's bass is not as deep and solid.

 However, my D10 has BG caps and a topkit.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just now connected my Pico amp from my D10's aux out after months of not listening to the Pico. The difference, at least to my ears through an ER4P, with the Pico, the stage is closer compared to the D10. The D10 is cleaner, less veiled, much more focused. The Pico's bass is not as deep and solid.

 However, my D10 has BG caps and a topkit._

 


 Which is fine and dandy ( have you compared the DACs ?). All sound is subjective, I don't think it debunks my argument. For you, maybe it isn't worth it. For me, it is. I had the Micro stack, D10, and Pico all side by side, listening via USB. The pico won for me, as I could put it in my jeans pocket as well much easier than the rest. The Micro stack is very close to the pico. The D10 via USB I thought was pretty far from both the Micro Stack and the Pico. I haven't tried optical, but I needed a USB DAC/Amp.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which is fine and dandy ( have you compared the DACs ?). All sound is subjective, I don't think it debunks my argument. For you, maybe it isn't worth it. For me, it is. I had the Micro stack, D10, and Pico all side by side, listening via USB. The pico won for me, as I could put it in my jeans pocket as well much easier than the rest. The Micro stack is very close to the pico. The D10 via USB I thought was pretty far from both the Micro Stack and the Pico. I haven't tried optical, but I needed a USB DAC/Amp._

 

My Pico is amp only. I doubt that the Pico amp/dac combo's amp would sound any different, I could be wrong. I agree, we all have our own individual personal preference. I have fed my amp only Pico from a PCDP and a Cowon D2. It sounds warm and liquid. But, it is not as focus. I have a harder time placing where the instruments are. With the D10, I can focus on an instrument and follow it easily. I value this and other traits of the D10 as well. Again, these are preferences, YMMV. Cheers.


----------



## wuwhere

I would like to emphasize that these differences are not night and day. And I could live with either unit, in my case, both.


----------



## rsbrsvp

Besides, it's not that bad. Getting no emails at all is better than being told lies over and over again (Singlepower).[/QUOTE]

 Agreed. Poor communication and deceit are in a different category. And I do believe Justins amps are the best there is. He is the first person I would buy from if I wanted another amp because I know he does it right and is straight.

 Nevertheless, e mails and calls must be returned in a reasonable amount of time. There is no excuse. A business must respond and reply to their customers- especially the ones who have already paid and have warranty issues.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i get no reply from them over the past few days either by email or phone._

 

yes, well this is not unusual; I was in your position a bit over a year ago when I ordered my first pico; people who visited that thread asround that time will attest to the testy and generally frustrated and annoying person I became

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Absolutely reputable. He's just not so good on emails etc. so it is best to give him a call if you are concerned your emails aren't noticed._

 

email is probably better or PM on here, but sure give a call if in this situation again; you had already done that before you posted thought; a point some seemed to have missed

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_look im not going to turn this into a flame war, but get your facts straight. once a customer PAYS you for a SERVICE than the BEST thing YOU THE OWNER can do IS CONTACT that person after THEY HAVE TRIED SEVERAL TIMES TO CONTCT YOU VIA PHONE AND EMAIL OVER A THREE DAY PERIOD TO work out the shipping complications and whatnot._

 

indeed; since that time back then, my business has become more and more busy. sometimes i'm slower to reply then I used to be, but in general I usually get at least an email telling the person that their communications have been noticed and I will get back to them with a more thorough reply in X amount of time. I dont have an automated response set up yet either, but I will be very shortly. 

  Quote:


 I appreciate Justin and his great products. I also believe deep down that he is a very reputable guy?company?artist if you will. But it is hard to beleive that he is not able to use a phone or email in 72hrs for a one minute correspondence to clarify some minor issues. 
 

hmm, well I dont know about a phone call for the reasons that have been touched on here, but some sort of confirmation at least, then an email or call after that. I certainly agree that it takes much more than a few minutes out of your day to take yourself away from a very concentrated headspace, often with multiple threads going on inside your own mind and picking the pieces of that up again is not immediate and sometimes not even complete. I do believe perhaps he should do something about a part time or even contract basis person to take care of 'simple' things like the OP mentions. Now though; with the MASSIVE response to the slim I certainly hope so, i'm now part of the throng too for a second time. I have a slim on the near horizon. that should give you an idea of how good the products are though; that he can do this as business as usual and have one of the most highly thought of products around. also in fact I do tend to get email responses from him fairly swiftly; I would imagine that things improve once you are part of his database. 



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Moderator Please Remove This Thread.

 I do not wish to jeopardize anyones reputation._

 

no need to worry about that, head-fi is very tolerant of whimsical geniuses as long as they come up with the goods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he really is a truly stand up guy, just a mixture of how busy he is and just not having that kind of sense.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omigawsh_lollercoaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Long waits, slow emails, good products.*

 *By general reputation and personal experience._

 

indeed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably because non-brainy people think that one can resume a train of thought immediately after answering an IM/email/phone call.  One can be interrupt-driven and not make progress or one filters the inputs to get things done._

 

LOL

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Valens7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Folks, as many people (including myself) have pointed out before, there is no reason to panic if Justin doesn't get back to you right away. He hasn't taken your money and fled to Hong Kong; he's just very busy. *On top of what is probably a fairly high volume of regular business, he also has to contend with the impending launch of the Pico Slim. While it's a shame that he doesn't get back to some people in a timely manner, the fact that he remains a rather active member of these forums (especially for a MOT) ought to give you some indication that he isn't going anywhere.* I don't intend any disrespect to the OP, as I've been where he's been with quite a few companies in the past. *Getting frustrated when a business doesn't get back to you is a very normal reaction. But I would encourage everyone in general to take a few deep breaths before you take to the Head-Fi forums and start bellowing your outrage.* And if you do want to get his attention via Head-Fi, what's the harm in doing it in a non-incendiary way?

 Anyhow, that's just my 2 cents._

 

well said; and some advice I hope to /and intend to follow this time round. I dont know how it went down with the OP, but I did try without success in the threads. Justin would as you might expect pick a couple of many posts at random and reply to them. I was a bit noob here too then though and not well versed in the micro-economy 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree completely with your statement. But let me say this. I sell very expensive, complicated products and have a large customer base. I work out of an office. I work out of my house, I work out of an airplane, I work out of my bathroom, I work off the park bench and grocery line. The point is I contact my customer to confirm thier order. I then follow up 2 days after delivery to ensure there satisfaction. I then call the two months later and the every six months after that. 
 Now even I admit that that would be excessive in most cases in many cases including this one. But any form of response within 24-48 hours would be the right thing to do. 
 I'll say it again. Justin is probably a great guy and certainly has a stellar reputation on this forum which I'm sure he deserves.* But me being a new customer who has never dealt with him, and being the anal sales pro I am I expect top notch customer service. *

 Once again I am sorry to have started this post, and no one should consider my experience as the norm considering HeadAmp. 
 So my appologies to Justin, but I would have prefer better communication from the beginning._

 

hmmm, I know you think you know what it is to be Justin, but i'm really not sure you quite know the headspace at all. things like this do sound like easy things to do from the other side, but its not always the case in reality. by now you will have seen that I agree in part with you, but i'm also seeing a lot of me back then in your posting and knowing now what I do, hell even when the heat of the moment had passed at the time I regretted not handling it with a bit more calm. 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's never a win win situation.

 Seeing people are already whinning over the recent increases, I'm sure they would not want yet another increase. I'm not saying you employ someone full time to handle the sales front - the volume probably is too low._

 

yes, you will get people saying he should contract someone to do this; and IMO he should; not full-time, but some-time. Then though some of those same people will have a cow if the price goes up. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ibis99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well all is well as I've finally heard from Justin. He seems like a really nice guy and explained that he has been away for a few days. 
 On a similar note I just ordered a pair of SE530's from HeadRoom (dam this hobby is making me poor). I immediately received an auto generated email confirming my order and providing full details. Seems to me like a great idea. 
 I can totally understand if HeadAmp does not employ a CS Rep, but MS Outlook may be the way to go. 

 I'll say it for the upteenth time, I'm sorry I started this thread and hope that my poor judgement does not cause any problems for HeadAmp- not that I have that much power anyway._

 

yes outlook at a minimum, but it may just be enough. its amazing how much peace of mind is given by even an automated response to let you know its all good.

 glad it worked out, wow what A long reply mine was, perhapos i'm still feeling some guilt from last years rantings


----------



## krmathis

The HeadAmp feedback thread may not be all that -> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f92/headamp-423033/
 But still I really think most of us consider it to a reputable company.


----------



## qusp

indeed KR, I do regret not handling it better, but I did wait almost 4 months and several dealines before I became self-righteous and angst ridden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is certainly room for improvement; but FWIR he has made changes for the better since then


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omigawsh_lollercoaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Long waits, slow emails, good products.*

 *By general reputation and personal experience._

 

+1, but I would say the products are much better than just good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: although I would like to say that I don't have any complaints as I understand the size and number of employees, I can live with it ...


----------

